# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng Long Hoa Đà Lạt - du lịch Đà Lạt

## thietht

*Địa chỉ:* 06 đường 3/2, TP. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng.
*Chỉ dẫn:* Nằm trong khu Hoà Bình, ngay ngã ba 3/2-Nam Kỳ KHởi Nghĩa.
*Điện thoại*: (063) 822934

Nơi đây là một trong những địa chỉ lịch sự, sang trọng, ấm cúng và nổi tiếng vào loại bậc nhất tại Đà Lạt. Hầu hết khách du lịch khi đến "xứ lạnh mộng mơ" này đều ghé đến quán để thưởng thức những món ăn độc đáo và hấp dẫn.


Đến đây, khách sẽ bị hấp dẫn bởi những món ăn đặc trưng của nhà hàng như mực xào chua ngọt, cơm chiên tỏi, lẩu thập cẩm, nai nướng, rau xào thập cẩm, bánh mì chiên, súp kem sữa. Đặc biệt không thể thiếu món xà lách trộn đặc trưng của Đà Lạt. Nhà hàng có phục vụ các món tráng miệng rất hấp dẫn như yaourt, bánh flan, bánh cake socola, bánh chuối, trái cây.


Ngoài ra, nhà hàng còn có món rượu dâu Long Hoa do chính chủ nhân xây dựng hầm rượu tại gia và chế biến nên có hương vị đậm đà không lẫn lộn với rượu những nơi khác. Nhà hàng chỉ phục vụ món rượu này cho thực khách đến đây ăn và mua về làm quà chứ không bán ra thị trường. Với giá một ly nhỏ là 6.000 đồng, bạn hãy thử thưởng thức món rượu đặc biệt này khi đến Đà Lạt để làm cho bữa ăn ngon hơn và trong người ấm áp hơn khi ở xứ lạnh này.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## e63

nhìn quán cũng thường thôi mà có gì là đặc sắc lắm đâu

----------

